# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Καλύμνου (Kalymnos report)

## esperos

Για την  ιστορία,  το  λιμάνι  της  Καλύμνου  υπό  κατασκευή, είναι  ο  Οκτώβριος  του  1967,  απέκτησε  επιτέλους  προβλήτα  για  την  πλαγιοδέτηση  των  πλοίων. Δυστυχώς  με  τα  έργα  που  ακολούθησαν  μεταγενέστερα  δεν  βελτίωσαν  τις  δυνατότητες  του  λιμανιού.

KALYMNOS OCT67.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Μια μακρυνη φωτογραφια του λιμανιου της Καλυμνου (οχι τοσο καλης ποιοτητας) φαινεται πως εχει κλειση και εμποδιζει ουσιαστικα προσεγγιση μεγαλυτερων πλοιων απο το Διαγορα

kalymnos port.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μας είχε απασχολήσει το λιμάνι αυτό εμβόλιμα σαν παράδειγμα σε άλλη συζήτηση:




> Δεν φταίνε πάντα οι μελετητές (αν και πολλές φορές γίνονται μελέτες "στο πόδι" γιατί πρέπει να δημοπρατηθεί το έργο). Το φαινόμενο δυστυχώς είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο στα Δημόσια Έργα.
> Για να καταλάβεις πως λειτουργεί το Δημόσιο κάποιες φορές ας πάρουμε ένα παράδειγμα ότι θέλεις να φτιάξεις ένα σπίτι:
> Πας σε ένα μηχανικό και του λές ότι είσαι εργένης κι έχεις μία βέσπα. Αυτός σου σχεδιάζει μια γκαρσονιέρα με γκαράζ για βέσπα.
> Ξεκινάς αλλά ανακαλύπτει ότι τα λεφτά σου φτάνουν μόνο για να φτιάξεις την τουαλέτα. Φτιάχνεις την τουαλέτα και όταν ξαναβρίσκεις λεφτά πηγαίνεις σε ένα άλλο μηχανικό και σου σχεδιάζει το υπόλοιπο με τα δεδομένα του πρώτου και αρχίζεις να κατασκευάζεις το υπόλοιπο, μόνο που στο μεταξύ έχεις παντρευτεί κι έχεις πέντε παιδιά και δύο αυτοκίνητα! Κατασκευάζεις το σπίτι αλλά ανακαλύπτεις ότι η τουαλέτα έχει χαλάσει πια και πρέπει να την ξαναφτιάξει και να φτιάξεις και μια δεύτερη γιατί η πρώτη (όπως και το υπόλοιπο σπίτι) δεν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου!
> Με αυτό το παράδειγμα θέλω να δείξω την έλλειψη προγραμματισμού και έρευνας των συνθηκών που βλέπουμε καμιά φορά στα έργα!
> Ένα σχετικό παράδειγμα "ψάρεψα" (με βοήθησε το σχόλιό σου για το λιμάνι της Καλύμνου) :
> Μελέτες, κατασκευές κρηπιδωμάτων, εκσυχρονισμός μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού, διορθωτικές παρεμβάσεις, εκβαθύνσεις λιμένων, φωτοσημάνσεις βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη για πάνω από 40 λιμάνια μικρά και μεγάλα της χώρας. Σήμερα αποκαλύπτουμε την έκθεση του γενικού γραμματέα Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Γεωργίου Βλάχου για την κατάσταση και την πορεία των έργων στα λιμάνια.
> (...)
> *ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ
> ...





> (...)
> Τα περισσότερα λιμάνια στα νησιά σχεδιάστηκαν και κατασκευάστηκαν στη δεκαετία του '60 με τα δεδομένα (μέγεθος πλοίων, επιβατική κίνηση κ.λπ.) της εποχής. Λογικά έχουν κλείσει τον κύκλο τους και πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί κάτι καινούριο και όχι μπαλώματα. Για να το καταλάβετε καλύτερα το 1961 που κατασκευάστηκε η Νέα Εθνική Οδός Αθηνών Κορίνθου κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες (ταχύτητες αυτοκινήτων, κυκλοφοριακός φόρτος κ.λπ) με τη χάραξη στην Κακιά Σκάλα ενώ η Παλιά Εθνική Οδός δεν τις Κάλυπτε, το 1997 δεν επαρκούσε και κατασκευάστηκε ξανά! Έτσι γίνεται και με τα λιμάνια τη δεκαετία του '60 πόσοι είχαν αυτοκίνητο; ελάχιστοι γιατί λοιπόν να έχει υποδομές για αυτά (χώρους στάθμευσης, οδικό δίκτυο κ.λπ.) ένα λιμάνι; Τι μέγεθος είχαν τα πλοία το '60 και τι τα σημερινά; Επίσης τότε η φιλοσοφία ήταν τα λιμάνια και τα αεροδρόμια να είναι μέσα στις πόλεις, σήμερα ισχύει ακριβώς το αντίθετο, μια και η λειτουργία ενός τέτοιου έργου δημιουργεί προβλήματα στην πόλη (κίνηση, δυσκολία επέκτασης κ.λπ.), ανάλογα σκεφτείτε το Αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού σε σχέση με το Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος και τι θα γινόταν αν ήταν μέσα στην Αθήνα! Τώρα πως φτιάχτηκε ένα μεγάλο λιμάνι σαν του Λαυρίου χωρίς καλά καλά να πηγαίνει δρόμος εκεί και κανένα μέσο μαζικής μεταφοράς (η επέκταση του προαστιακού, στη γραμμή που υπήρχε μέχρι το 1960 και ξηλώθηκε σχεδιάζεται για το μέλλον) είναι μεγάλο θέμα, ίσως γιατί οι κατασκευαστές του Λιμανιού δεν είχαν βάλει ποινικές ρήτρες αν δεν κατασκευάζονταν τα άλλα έργα υποδομής όπως οι γερμανοί του αεροδρομίου.
> Στο σχεδιασμό ενός μεγάλου έργου υποδομής παίζουν μεγάλο ρόλο αρκετές παράμετροι και δυστυχώς οι χρήστες του μπορούν να δώσουν παντήσεις σε λίγες από αυτές. Επίσης πολλές φορές συμφέρει η κατασκευή ενός νέου έργου παρά να κάνουμε μπαλώματα στο παλιό.
> Όπως είπα και παραπάνω σημαντικό είναι να ξέρεις *γιατί το θέλεις το έργo* για να δώσεις στο μελετητή τις σωστές παραμέτρους. Το παράδειγμα που έδωσες για το λιμάνι της Καλύμνου είναι χαρακτηριστικό! εσύ λες:
> "*Ειχαν χασει τη φωνη τους οι πλοιαρχοι να φωναζουν οτι το λιμανι της Καλυμνου δεν πρεπει να γινει ετσι, τιποτα αυτοι.*" και η έκθεση του ΥΕΝ "μαρτυρά":"*Λόγω όμως της αρχικής φιλοσοφίας σχεδιασμού του έργου (προστασία του αλιευτικού στόλου από όλες τις δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες), η προσέγγιση μεγάλων πλοίων καθίσταται δύσκολη. Για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος είναι αναγκαία η κατασκευή, σε εξωτερικό σημείο του λιμανιού, προβλήτα για την προσέγγιση των Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίων και των κρουζιεροπλοίων."* Δηλαδή το έργο είχε σχεδιαστεί για αλιευτικό καταφύγιο δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν αλιευτικά σκάφη στο μέγεθος του Blue Star!   . Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι αντί να πούνε εντάξει φτιάξαμε αλιευτικό καταφύγιο, ας κάνουμε τώρα κι ένα επιβατικό λιμάνι πάνε να το "κάνουν" λιμάνι με μπαλώματα. Χαρακτηριστικό *"Έχει γίνει εκβάθυνση της λιμενολεκάνης στα -8μ., στον κύκλο ελιγμών των πλοίων, διαμέτρου 400 μέτρων"* η βιβλιογραφία για τα λιμενικά έργα λέει στις παραμέτρους σχεδιασμού των χώρων ελιγμών (turning basins στην αγγλική βιβλιογραφία) ότι ένα συνηθισμένο πλοίο χρειάζεται *ακτίνα στροφής το διπλάσιο του μήκους του ή σε εξειρετικές περιπτώσεις το λιγότερο το μήκος του (για περιπτώσεις όπως στις προδιαγραφές του Αμερικάνικου Μηχανικού για τα στρατιωτικά λιμάνια)* ο χώρος ελιγμών του λιμανιού της Καλύμνου έχει ακτίνα 200 m δηλαδή αρκεί *για να ελιχθεί συνηθισμένο πλοίο μήκους 100m* (με κανονικές συνθήκες και όχι "τανζανιές" και κανονικά πλοία όχι αρματαγωγά) και παρόλα αυτά ευελπιστούν να εξυπηρετεί το λιμάνι κρουαζιερόπλοια!!!!!!!!!.





> Πολύ σωστά! Κι εγώ βέβαια θεώρησα αυτονόητο και δεν το ανέφερα ότι το λιμάνι *θα είναι λιμάνι* δηλαδή θα είναι προστατευμένο (βασική προϋπόθεση) και θ*α έχει όλα όσα χρειάζεται για να είναι λιμάνι* (κυματοθραύστες, λιμενοβραχίονες,  σήμανση, βάθος, δεν έχει κινδύνους κ.λπ), *τότε μόνο ισχύουν οι υπολογισμοί,* για παράδειγμα αν υπολογίσει κάποιος την θέρμανση σε ένα σπίτι και σε αυτό δεν βάλουν κουφώματα δεν θα είναι λάθος ο υπολογισμός.
> Τώρα για το λιμάνι της Καλύμνου συμφωνούμε (αν και από διαφορετική προσέγγιση εσύ πρακτικά, εγώ που ούτε το έχω δει αλλά μόνο διάβασα για αυτό όταν είδα την παρατήρησή σου). Προφανώς αφού οι άνθρωποι σχεδίασαν και κατασκεύασαν ένα *αλιευτικό καταφύγιο* (όπως "μαρτύρησε" ο ΓΓ Λιμενικής Πολιτικής του ΥΕΝ) πως γίνεται να λειτουργήσει σαν Επιβατικό λιμάνι;
> Και όταν ο χώρος ελιγμών (turning basin) είναι σχεδιασμένος (με βάση την προδιαγραφή για το διπλάσιο μήκος) για πλοία με μήκος 100m πως θα γυρίσει το BS που έχει μήκος 176 m (τόσο δίνει η εταιρεία);
> Κι αν η μελέτη γίνεται κομμάτι κομμάτι (η γνωστή μέθοδος της "σαλαμοποίησης") με τη λογική τώρα δίνει λεφτά η ΕΕ ή έρχονται εκλογές κάνε κάτι να το δημοπρατήσουμε στα γρήγορα και φτιάχνονται με την ίδια λογική μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί πολλά πράγματα είναι έτσι.

----------


## nautikos

Το λιμανι της Καλυμνου το 1979. Αφιερωμενες εξαιρετικα στον espero.

 
Πηγη:flickr.com

----------


## esperos

Σε  ευχαριστώ  πολύ  Ναυτικέ. :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Μετά από καιρό αδράνειας σε αυτό το θέμα να ανεβάσω κι εγώ 2 νέες σύγχρωνες, "μοντέρνες" και πλέων συνιθησμένες καθημερινές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Καλύμνου. Σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι η παντόφλα Ολύμπιος Απόλλων... σε όλο το φόρουμ!

Η ποιότητα είναι χάλια, συγνώμη...

IMG_0681.jpg

IMG_0687.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ευχαριστη εκπληξη αποτελεσε για μενα η καλυμνος, προσεγγιζοντας την με το διαγορα καποιο σουρουπο του αυγουστου!

----------


## Trakman

Από τη στιγμή που πλησίαζα στην Κάλυμνο πριν λίγες μέρες τράβηξε το βλέμμα μου ένα έντονο φως, κάπου ψηλά και αριστερά του λιμανιού όπως πλησιάζουμε από τη θάλασσα... Μόλις πάτησα το πόδι μου στο νησί και ύψωσα το κεφάλι μου, αμέσως κάτι με μάγεψε... Σαν να με τραβούσε εκεί. Ήθελα να ανέβω απεγνωσμένα. Να δω την πανέμορφη Εκκλησία που φαινόταν να προσπαθεί να ακουμπήσει τον ουρανό, να θαυμάσω την θέα που στο μυαλό μου φάνταζε εντυπωσιακή... Όταν κατάφερα και επισκέφτηκα λοιπόν τον ¶γιο Σάββα ο οποίος βρίσκεται εκεί (μεγάλη η Χάρη Του), δεν έπεσα έξω. Μια εξαίσια Εκκλησία, καταπληκτικά τοιχογραφημένη, σε καλεί να την επισκεφτείς, να τη θαυμάσεις, να πεις στον ¶γιο κρυφές σου σκέψεις, να νιώσεις ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στη Θεία Ζεστασιά. Ένα κεράκι στη μνήμη Του, και στη συνέχεια ένας μικρός περίπατος στην άκρη της απότομης πλαγιάς, για τη μαγευτική θέα. Θέα που σε κάνεις να παραφράσεις τον μεγάλο ποιητή και να πεις "Όπου κι αν πάω η Ελλάδα με συγκινεί..." Εγώ έτσι ένιωσα. Μια ηρεμία, μια γαλήνη, ένα θαυμασμό, γι'αυτόν "τον τόπο το μικρό, το Μέγα..." Προσπάθησα να αποτυπώσω τη στιγμή, αλλά το ξέρετε: το συναίσθημα δεν εγγράφεται κάπου, βιώνεται... Ελπίζω να μπορώ τουλάχιστον να σας μεταφέρω μια μικρή γεύση από την ομορφιά της Καλύμνου.

Συγχωρέστε με αν σας κούρασα. Αλλά αν τύχει και πάτε ποτέ στο νησί, μη διστάσετε να επισκεφτείτε τον ¶γιο Σάββα! :Wink: 

Βάζω αυτή τη φωτογραφία για αρχή στο συγκεκριμένο νέο θέμα γιατί τη βρίσκω σαν μια καλή εισαγωγή!

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον *espero* για τη μεγάλη του προσφορά στη μεγάλη θαλασσινή παρέα μας και στην *Αλκυόνη* που βρίσκεται εκεί!!

----------


## Leo

Εξαιρετική η περιγραφή σου Γιώργο, πρωτότυπη και φανταστική η πανοραμική φωτογραφία...:shock: :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

> Από τη στιγμή που πλησίαζα στην Κάλυμνο πριν λίγες μέρες τράβηξε το βλέμμα μου ένα έντονο φως, κάπου ψηλά και αριστερά του λιμανιού όπως πλησιάζουμε από τη θάλασσα... Μόλις πάτησα το πόδι μου στο νησί και ύψωσα το κεφάλι μου, αμέσως κάτι με μάγεψε... Σαν να με τραβούσε εκεί. Ήθελα να ανέβω απεγνωσμένα. Να δω την πανέμορφη Εκκλησία που φαινόταν να προσπαθεί να ακουμπήσει τον ουρανό, να θαυμάσω την θέα που στο μυαλό μου φάνταζε εντυπωσιακή... Όταν κατάφερα και επισκέφτηκα λοιπόν τον ¶γιο Σάββα ο οποίος βρίσκεται εκεί (μεγάλη η Χάρη Του), δεν έπεσα έξω. Μια εξαίσια Εκκλησία, καταπληκτικά τοιχογραφημένη, σε καλεί να την επισκεφτείς, να τη θαυμάσεις, να πεις στον ¶γιο κρυφές σου σκέψεις, να νιώσεις ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στη Θεία Ζεστασιά. Ένα κεράκι στη μνήμη Του, και στη συνέχεια ένας μικρός περίπατος στην άκρη της απότομης πλαγιάς, για τη μαγευτική θέα. Θέα που σε κάνεις να παραφράσεις τον μεγάλο ποιητή και να πεις "Όπου κι αν πάω η Ελλάδα με συγκινεί..." Εγώ έτσι ένιωσα. Μια ηρεμία, μια γαλήνη, ένα θαυμασμό, γι'αυτόν "τον τόπο το μικρό, το Μέγα..." Προσπάθησα να αποτυπώσω τη στιγμή, αλλά το ξέρετε: το συναίσθημα δεν εγγράφεται κάπου, βιώνεται... Ελπίζω να μπορώ τουλάχιστον να σας μεταφέρω μια μικρή γεύση από την ομορφιά της Καλύμνου.
> 
> Συγχωρέστε με αν σας κούρασα. Αλλά αν τύχει και πάτε ποτέ στο νησί, μη διστάσετε να επισκεφτείτε τον ¶γιο Σάββα!
> 
> Βάζω αυτή τη φωτογραφία για αρχή στο συγκεκριμένο νέο θέμα γιατί τη βρίσκω σαν μια καλή εισαγωγή!
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον *espero* για τη μεγάλη του προσφορά στη μεγάλη θαλασσινή παρέα μας και στην *Αλκυόνη* που βρίσκεται εκεί!!


Αγαπητέ  μου  Trakman  σε  ευχαριστώ  πάρα  πολύ  για  την  αφίέρωση.  Δεν  σου  κρύβω  ότι  τα  λεγόμενα  σου  για  το  νησί  μου  με  έκαναν  να  δακρύσω  πίστεψε  με.  Στο  νησί  αυτό  που  γεννήθηκα  και  μεγάλωσα  οφείλω  το  τι  είμαι  σήμερα  και  το  ότι  είμαι  καραβολάτρης! Σε  εχαριστώ  και  πάλι.

----------


## sea_serenade

Έχω ανέβει εκεί πάνω Trakman και μπορώ να καταλάβω αλλά και να δικαιολογήσω τα συναισθήματά σου. Η ηρεμία και η θέα απο εκεί ψηλά είναι το κάτι άλλο. Ευχαριστούμε για την υπέροχη φωτο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Αλκυόνη

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Trakman για την αφιέρωσή σου!!! η φωτογραφία είναι τόσο μαγευτική, όσο και η περιγραφή σου!! Αισθάνομαι τυχερή που μπορώ κάθε μέρα αυτή τη θέα να την αντικρίζω :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ!!! Είναι πολύ όμορφο να μοιραζόμαστε τέτοιες στιγμές... Να'μαστε καλά όλοι να συνεχίσουμε!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

kalymnos 1.jpg

kalymnos 2.jpg

kalymnos 3.jpg

kalymnos 5.jpg
μερικες φωτο απο το περασμα μου απο την καλυμνο φετος το καλοκαιρι. οι φωτο ειναι απο κινητο μολις ειχε αρχισει να σουρουπωνει.

----------


## Αλκυόνη

Η κίνηση στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου, στις 9-12-08. Αφιερωμένη στον Έσπερο που είναι η πατρίδα του!

----------


## Trakman

> kalymnos 1.jpg
> 
> kalymnos 2.jpg
> 
> kalymnos 3.jpg
> 
> kalymnos 5.jpg
> μερικες φωτο απο το περασμα μου απο την καλυμνο φετος το καλοκαιρι. οι φωτο ειναι απο κινητο μολις ειχε αρχισει να σουρουπωνει.





> Η κίνηση στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου, στις 9-12-08. Αφιερωμένη στον Έσπερο που είναι η πατρίδα του!


Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## Trakman

Δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες από την πανέμορφη Κάλυμνο, αυτή τη φορά από το λιμάνι. Αριστερά και δεξιά , όπως κοιτάζουμε από αυτό!

----------


## Leo

Επειδή δεν έχω πάει στην Κάλυμνο, εσείς με ταξιδέψατε, ψαχουλεύοντας το αρχείο μου ακάλυψα  ένα πλοίο που έμεινε πολύ λίγο στην Ελλάδα και δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ δρομολογημένο. *Εδώ* στην πρώτη του άφιξη στην Ραφήνα την 9 Ιουλίου 2006, αφιερωμένο στο ομώνυμο μέλος του φόρουμ.

----------


## Αλκυόνη

> Επειδή δεν έχω πάει στην Κάλυμνο, εσείς με ταξιδέψατε, ψαχουλεύοντας το αρχείο μου ακάλυψα  ένα πλοίο που έμεινε πολύ λίγο στην Ελλάδα και δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ δρομολογημένο. *Εδώ* στην πρώτη του άφιξη στην Ραφήνα την 9 Ιουλίου 2006, αφιερωμένο στο ομώνυμο μέλος του φόρουμ.


Υπέροχη φωτογραφία με πολύ ωραία χρώματα!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Captain για την αφιέρωσή σου :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Κάλυμνος, από τη εκκλησία του Αγίου Σάββα

----------


## sylver23

Νομίζω ότι το παρακάτω ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το δούμε!

 Μία ελληνική σημαία *450 τετραγωνικών μέτρων* (28Χ16,40μ) κυματίζει από το μεσημέρι *στο νησί της Καλύμνου .*
 Η σημαία αναρτήθηκε στο Ξενοδοχείο *Ολύμπικ* που βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι, στην κεντρική πλατεία του νησιού και καλύπτει όλη την πρόσοψη του.
 Η σημαία είναι δωρεά από το νησί της Ζακύνθου και παραχωρήθηκε στη Δημοτική Φιλαρμονική Καλύμνου.
 Οι φίλοι από τη Ζάκυνθο που την δώρισαν είχαν δει μέσω διαδικτύου τη  σημαία 30 τμ που είναι ανηρτημένη στο κτίριο που στεγάζεται η Δημοτική  Φιλαρμονική ,επικοινώνησαν με το μαέστρο Νικόλαο  Μαμάκα και του  γνωστοποίησαν την πρόθεση τους να χαρίσουν αυτή τη σημαία τεραστίων  διαστάσεων.
 Να σημειώσουμε ότι αρχική σκέψη ήταν να την χαρίσουν στην Εθνική ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου.
 Η σημαία θα είναι αναρτημένη στο ίδιο σημείο και την ημέρα της 25ης  Μαρτίου ,ενώ στη συνέχεια θα κατασκευαστεί ειδικός ιστός στον οποίο θα  αναρτάται. 



ελλ.jpg

πηγή


και σημερινές φωτογραφίες ...

ελλ 2.jpg

πηγή και περισσότερες φωτογραφίες

BINTEO

----------


## Ellinis

Στη γωνία του λιμανιού της Καλύμνου υπάρχουν ορισμένα σκάφη που φαίνεται να έχουν εγκαταληφθεί.

Ένα μικρό φορτηγό με το όνομα GILLATION να φαίνεται μόνο στο σκαρί. Το έψαξα και βρήκα οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1964 στην Αγγλία και αργότερα ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και μετονομάστηκε σε ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ και ΠΑΥΛΟΣ Σ.

P1010068 Gillation.jpg

μια θαλαμηγός, ένα σκαρί χωρίς όνομα που μπορεί και να είναι πρώην περιπολικό τύπου Fairmile και ένα αγνώστου ονόματος υδροπτέρυγο που σε κάτι πήγε να μετασκευαστεί αλλά έμεινε ημιτελές.

P1010067.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Καθημερινή ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση Καλύμνου με Πειραιά και Ρόδο η πρόταση του Δήμου Καλυμνίων στα πλαίσια του ακτοπλοϊκού σχεδιασμού του Υπουργείου  Ναυτιλίας.*Μάιος 17, 2017_1965_


_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
 Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
_

__






_Την κατάθεση προτάσεων επί του ακτοπλοϊκού σχεδιασμού του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, ζήτησε η ΚΕΔΕ αλλά και η ΠΕΔ από το Δήμο Καλυμνίων._
_Το θέμα συζητήθηκε στη συνεδρίαση του ΔΣ Καλυμνίων στις 12 Μαίου 2017 ._
_Όπως ανέφερε ο Αντιδήμαρχος Σακελλάρης Τηλιακός ο οποίος ήταν και ο εισηγητής του θέματος, οι προτάσεις που θα κατατεθούν θα αποτελούν εισήγηση προς την ΚΕΔΕ και ταυτόχρονα προς το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής προκειμένου να ληφθούν υπΆ όψιν στην αναδιοργάνωση του θεσμικού πλαισίου της Ακτοπλοϊας και στη δημιουργία του νέου ακτοπλοϊκού χάρτη._
_Στη συζήτηση που ακολούθησε, όλες οι πλευρές συμφώνησαν ότι η Κάλυμνος θα πρέπει να έχει καθημερινή ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση τόσο με Πειραιά όσο και με Ρόδο. Επίσης να καταστεί η Κάλυμνος ,ως έδρα Περιφερειακής Ενότητας, κέντρο ακτινωτών δρομολογίων προς τα νησιά της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας._
_Η τελική πρόταση όπως διαμορφώθηκε με βάση την εισήγηση του Αντιδημάρχου Σ.Τηλιακού και ψηφίστηκε ομόφωνα είναι η παρακάτω:_
_1 Καθημερινή ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με Πειραιά-Ρόδο στα πλαίσια της παλαιάς γραμμής κορμού και 3-4 δρομολόγια με Σύρο ως έδρα Περιφέρειας._

_Καθημερινή ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με Ρόδο,αλλά με δρομολόγια που να εξυπηρετούν του κατοίκους των νησιών με το κέντρο του Νομού( άφιξη στη Ρόδο πρωϊ και αναχώρηση απόγευμα)__Να καταστεί η Κάλυμνος ως έδρα Περιφερειακής Ενότητας κέντρο ακτινωτών δρομολογίων προς τα νησιά της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας.__ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## Ellinis

Προχθεσινή εικόνα από τον λιμενοβραχίονα της Καλύμνου, αριστερά το μικρό μότορσιπ ΝΟΜΙΚΗ δεμένο επί χρόνια εκεί, την "παντόφλα" ΜΑΡΙΑ Κ. και το φορτηγό δίπλα της, ενώ το αλιευτικό TWENTY FOUR ήταν πρυμνοδετημένο μετά. Πιο δεξιά δυο μικρότερα αλιευτικά, το ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΟΥ ΙΙΙ που έχει έρθει για τις επισκευές του και πιο δεξιά το μόνιμο "αξιοθέατο" GILLATION που έχουμε σχολιάσει και παραπάνω.

IMG_20191120_150526.jpgIMG_20191120_150431.jpg

Μια κοντινή του συμπαθέστατου ΝΟΜΙΚΗ που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1955 στο Μπορντώ της Γαλλίας ως  ΒOUTONNE, το 1979 ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία ως ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ και το 2001 μετονομάστηκε σε ΝΟΜΙΚΗ.
57504431_2253468274980919_8828591927340302336_o.jpg

Καινούρια άφιξη στο λιμάνι είναι το ταχύπλοο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΙΙ της "Λαφάσι Ν.Ε." που έχει και το ΗΛΙΑΣ Τ. στη γραμμή Κάλυμνος-Μαστιχάρι. Την γραμμή εξυπηρετούν και τα δυο ταχύπλοα της ΑΝΕ Καλύμνου KALYMNOS STAR και KALYMNOS DOLPHIN αν και το δεύτερο δεν το έχω πετύχει ποτέ να ταξιδεύει.
IMG_20191120_143528 (2).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στη γωνία του λιμανιού της Καλύμνου υπάρχουν ορισμένα σκάφη που φαίνεται να έχουν εγκαταληφθεί.
> 
> Ένα μικρό φορτηγό με το όνομα GILLATION να φαίνεται μόνο στο σκαρί. Το έψαξα και βρήκα οτι είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1964 στην Αγγλία και αργότερα ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και μετονομάστηκε σε ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ και ΠΑΥΛΟΣ Σ.
> 
> P1010068 Gillation.jpg
> 
> ]


Βαρέθηκε να κάθετε τόσα χρόνια στην άκρη του λιμανιού και απόψε βούτηξε στο βυθό του λιμανιού...
Σχετικά στο https://www.skai.gr/news/greece/vyth...s-kalymnou/amp

----------


## Ellinis

Παροπλισμένα στην ανατολική πλευρά του λιμανιού της Καλύμνου δυο μικρά σκάφη που μου είχαν ξεφύγει σε προηγούμενες επισκέψεις.
Το πρώτο αριστερά λέγεται ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΦΟΥΡΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΙΙ και θα έλεγα οτι είναι αλιευτικό αλλά η "κληματαριά" πίσω με υποψιάζει οτι χρησίμευσε κάποτε ως λάντζα.
IMG_20200712_201202_1.jpg

Το δεύτερο είναι το ΘΕΤΙΣ που το είχα δει στη Κω το 1993 όταν έκανε κρουαζιέρες προς Κάλυμνο, Ψέριμο και προς Αλικαρνασσό. Φαίνεται οτι είναι καιρό παρατημένο, εσωτερικά είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση και δίχως όνομα. 
IMG_20200713_101417_1.jpg IMG_20200713_101458_1.jpg

----------

